# British Drift Championship Round 1 - Lydden Hill



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

I recently got myself a DSLR as I've been wanting one for a long time, I had a few weeks of practice and I happened to get a 70-300mm lens for a bargain at the last minute right before I was going to this event. This was the first time I'd actually shot anything moving (pretty much ever) so I'm rather pleased with the results.

I'm still a newbie, so please be gentle, but any opinions, good or bad (constructive criticism is helpful!) Will be appreciated.


BDC Round 1 - Lydden Hill by fresheyedea, on Flickr


BDC Round 1 - Lydden Hill by fresheyedea, on Flickr


BDC Round 1 - Lydden Hill by fresheyedea, on Flickr


BDC Round 1 - Lydden Hill by fresheyedea, on Flickr


BDC Round 1 - Lydden Hill by fresheyedea, on Flickr


BDC Round 1 - Lydden Hill by fresheyedea, on Flickr


BDC Round 1 - Lydden Hill by fresheyedea, on Flickr


BDC Round 1 - Lydden Hill by fresheyedea, on Flickr


BDC Round 1 - Lydden Hill by fresheyedea, on Flickr


BDC Round 1 - Lydden Hill by fresheyedea, on Flickr


BDC Round 1 - Lydden Hill by fresheyedea, on Flickr


BDC Round 1 - Lydden Hill by fresheyedea, on Flickr


BDC Round 1 - Lydden Hill by fresheyedea, on Flickr


BDC Round 1 - Lydden Hill by fresheyedea, on Flickr


BDC Round 1 - Lydden Hill by fresheyedea, on Flickr


BDC Round 1 - Lydden Hill by fresheyedea, on Flickr


BDC Round 1 - Lydden Hill by fresheyedea, on Flickr


BDC Round 1 - Lydden Hill by fresheyedea, on Flickr


BDC Round 1 - Lydden Hill by fresheyedea, on Flickr


BDC Round 1 - Lydden Hill by fresheyedea, on Flickr


BDC Round 1 - Lydden Hill by fresheyedea, on Flickr


BDC Round 1 - Lydden Hill by fresheyedea, on Flickr


BDC Round 1 - Lydden Hill by fresheyedea, on Flickr


BDC Round 1 - Lydden Hill by fresheyedea, on Flickr


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

I know nothing about taking good pics mate, they look damn good to me. Luvin the Volvo estate by the way!:thumb:


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks bud, the Volvo sure did attract some attention! Some more pics for you!


BDC Round 1 - Lydden Hill by fresheyedea, on Flickr


BDC Round 1 - Lydden Hill by fresheyedea, on Flickr


BDC Round 1 - Lydden Hill by fresheyedea, on Flickr


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

That's Mega! Can't fault the pictures.


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

Great pics, cars in the focal point, back grounds nicely blurred.


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

s29nta said:


> That's Mega! Can't fault the pictures.


Forgot to mention it's got a nice little BMW V8 lump too! 



Benn said:


> Great pics, cars in the focal point, back grounds nicely blurred.


Thanks Benn!


----------



## furby-123 (Dec 3, 2011)

fantastic pictures,
got to love the lucas oils supra, seen it in the flesh a few times and my mate did the paintwork on it, havent got to see it on the track in person yet, maybe will some point this year


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

furby-123 said:


> fantastic pictures,
> got to love the lucas oils supra, seen it in the flesh a few times and my mate did the paintwork on it, havent got to see it on the track in person yet, maybe will some point this year


It never seems to have the same livery twice! 

I did quite like this one, it was really satisfying to get in full focus too.


----------



## cooter k (Oct 24, 2012)

For someone who has never shot a moving subject before, these are very good (a couple slightly out of focus, but im being harsh here)
Love the angle you have taken them at, really adds to the shot.


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Can't wait to see Huxleys volvo at Teesside - I loved the Corolla last year.

Did you see Baggsy role his PS13? Seen the video - not sure what happened there!


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

The volvo estate is amazing.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Really good pics mate you have ticked all the right boxes of motorsport photograpy. The shots are really dynamic and communicate the speed and style of the event.


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

cooter k said:


> For someone who has never shot a moving subject before, these are very good (a couple slightly out of focus, but im being harsh here)
> Love the angle you have taken them at, really adds to the shot.


Everyone has to start somewhere, from the feedback I've received I'm massively overwhelmed by how positive the response has been.

I'm pretty sure I know which ones you're referring to as being out of focus, however I decided to include these as they have some of the best action in them. I have about another 100 photos perfectly in focus but nothing much exciting going on in them. I felt by the time I left that I'd gained a decent understanding of what I was doing right/wrong which I can take with me to the next event.

It also didn't help that I'd accidentally left the camera on single point rather than continuous for Day 1!



EddieB said:


> Can't wait to see Huxleys volvo at Teesside - I loved the Corolla last year.
> 
> Did you see Baggsy role his PS13? Seen the video - not sure what happened there!


It was awesome, at one point he was up against the Low Brain Drifters PS13 and as they both came into a corner the Volvo's **** smacked the PS13 and stopped it dead in it's tracks. It didn't run again all weekend sadly.

Yep, I did see the roll, in all honesty from where I was stood it looked pretty slow and undramatic. Sad really as the car seemed to have a fair bit of damage, not entirely sure how he managed it either though!



tmitch45 said:


> Really good pics mate you have ticked all the right boxes of motorsport photograpy. The shots are really dynamic and communicate the speed and style of the event.


Thanks mate, nice words go a long way! As previously stated whilst some are not perfect I compromised the perfect ones to give the style/energy of the event and I'm glad you picked up on that.


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Glad to see you've got the bug - practice practice practice is the key.

I'd spent my life at the race track togging if I could.

Need any advice drop me a note - still learning myself but learnt a lot in the last 12 months. For a first attempt you've done damn well.


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

Those Volvo's were interesting to watch in the touring cars to, many years ago, when the touring cars came around corners oversteering ...


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

G.P said:


> Those Volvo's were interesting to watch in the touring cars to, many years ago, when the touring cars came around corners oversteering ...


Glad I'm not the only one who remembers them! It certainly added something different to the BDC. When the back end hit the Low Brain car it didn't stand a chance!

They call them tanks for a reason! :lol:


----------

